# STOLEN: NRS S/B Blue 11' Raft



## STD* (May 25, 2009)

Man, that sucks. I'll keep an eye out for it as I'm on and around the Animas often.

How long did you leave it unattended?


----------



## Gumbydamnit (Apr 2, 2008)

Holly sh!t. 4-corners posted awhile back about some small theft, but that is CRAZY! Sorry this happened to you. River karma will kick their ass, but that kind bullshit probably wasn't done by anyone in the "rafting community". Best of luck I'll keep my eye out for it.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

*Bump*

Hick-
Cory here from the 'ol MWR days. Sucks about your boat and thought the thread deserved a bump. I'll keep my eyes peeled for it up here on the Ark. Hope life is treating you well (other than the boat).


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Desperate times create desperate people, lock your stuff up or do what we didn't do and leave someone with the gear and just drive to the put in twice to pick up cars.

Sorry your raft was taken - that's fucked up.

We'll keep our eyes peeled for your boat


----------



## wetrabbit (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. I am always very trusting with my gear. That will probably change. Watch E bay and craigslist for someone trying to turn it.
Good luck


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

That sucks big time. 

I'll keep an eye out.

Should I find it I'll be sure and treat it as an act of piracy.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Same as to the fine gentleman who had his gear stolen on the Poudre. When does to posse ride out? Best of luck finding it.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Let me know I'm freshly unemployed..... and armed


----------



## ilanarama (Jun 25, 2010)

Really sucks. I hope you get it back. (You left a flier on our truck which has 2 Jack's boats on it - I was gonna post here if you hadn't.)


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

Damn Hick, that sucks.

Hope you get it back & get a little justice in too.
-Hobbs


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe post a pic if you have one. Might help somebody recognize it if they run across it. Sorry to hear about the theft.


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

I'll be lookin for 512 on a boat. just like a percocet


----------

